
Just a Standard N.D.A - xkr
http://www.newyorker.com/humor/daily-shouts/just-a-standard-nda
======
smokybay
> For the remainder of this document, “Inquiring Party” will be referred to as
> “Shitty Jerry.”

Thats is good humour. :-)

